# magic the gathering



## wildbill333 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am trying to get into the card game magic the gathering and was wondering if anyone had any hints or ideas on how to begin my journey.

so far i have bought one of the starter deck sets(demons and angels, two decks together) and a booster pack(one of the 45 card booster packs) and a few good cards from when i was a kid (sengir vampire and a few others).
were do i go from here?
how do you play?(I know that this is the dumbest question considering i already have some money invested, but i figure what better way to enter a new chapter in life than jump in.)


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Apr 29, 2009)

First off:  I recommend you get a hold of 20 basic land of each type (this will allow you to field a mono-color deck of each type; if a really basic one).

Second: Build and construct a primarily green creature deck, primarily red damage spell slinging deck, primarily blue counter spell deck, primarily white damage prevention deck, and primarily black suicide deck (stuff that costs life to get major effects).   This will give you a sense of major principles behind each color (it won't let you see every nuance that each color offers but it will give you a good start).  Make sure to use almost exclusively cheap commons (possibly a few cheap online rare/uncommon purchases); keeping it simple is the best way to go here.

Third: You will then make a decision about which two colors you liked working with best and then will combine them as best you can.  Order the cards online (use the Gatherer; magic's online database to figure out what you want) you feel are the most awesome and within your budget for this.


Then either playtest them against a gauntlet or run them against your friends until you find out what you are happy with.

MTF


----------



## wildbill333 (Apr 30, 2009)

thank you. i will set up a deck of each type as soon as i have cash then test against my friends.
again thank you so much.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Apr 30, 2009)

wildbill333 said:


> I am trying to get into the card game magic the gathering and was wondering if anyone had any hints or ideas on how to begin my journey.
> 
> so far i have bought one of the starter deck sets(demons and angels, two decks together) and a booster pack(one of the 45 card booster packs) and a few good cards from when i was a kid (sengir vampire and a few others).
> were do i go from here?
> how do you play?(I know that this is the dumbest question considering i already have some money invested, but i figure what better way to enter a new chapter in life than jump in.)


 
See if you can get older sets-like Urza's Destiny on back. Back when they had the good cards.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Apr 30, 2009)

wildbill333 said:


> I am trying to get into the card game magic the gathering and was wondering if anyone had any hints or ideas on how to begin my journey.
> ...
> how do you play?(I know that this is the dumbest question considering i already have some money invested, but i figure what better way to enter a new chapter in life than jump in.)


 
I'm in a similar place to you, having only recently started playing MtG. I've found the info on their website (www.wizards.com) pretty useful - in particular, they've got the "Magic Academy" - a set of 48 lessons for relative beginners - that I'm just making my way through at the moment, and finding it quite helpful. It's at  Lessons Learned : Daily MTG : Magic: The Gathering

Good luck!


----------



## Aes (May 5, 2009)

I used to play this game, a long, long time ago.  The best advice I can give you is, if you start playing against random strangers with actual cards (not online) keep an eye on them.  People like to steal cards.  Also, don't let fall into the spending trap of paying too much for super cool, shiny rares.

Oh, and along the lines of theft, try not to get into trades with people unless you know (or have access to) the value of both cards.  People love to rip off newbies.


----------



## Hobbiton (May 5, 2009)

^^ Truth. Except for the stealing part. That's never happened to me but I've seen people rip people off in trades.


I played last summer but never really liked it. To sit for 3 hours during a booster tournament was BORING! Half the time I'd end up reading comics in the shop for free.

I got out of it because it was costing me too much money. If you want to be competitive you are gonna need a $300-400 deck. And not just one.


----------

